# Substrate for burrowing?



## Stugy (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a small bag of fine sand and another bag of ecoearth and I want to possible mix them to keep a desert feel for my scorpion. My only worry is that the substrate would be unstable and collapse. What would be a good mix? 75% ecoearth and 25% sand? Or would it be better to not mix them at all? I might as well get clay and sand and mix them but I really don't have money so I gotta work with what I have :/


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 28, 2016)

Stugy said:


> I have a small bag of fine sand and another bag of ecoearth and I want to possible mix them to keep a desert feel for my scorpion. My only worry is that the substrate would be unstable and collapse. What would be a good mix? 75% ecoearth and 25% sand? Or would it be better to not mix them at all? I might as well get clay and sand and mix them but I really don't have money so I gotta work with what I have :/


I don't know much about substrates, or substrate mixing, but I have heard of sands that bind when wet. I think their was a thread a while back when a scorpion's mandibles were gummed up by cheap sand binders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Many Scorpion keepers have great success
*Zoo Med Excavator Clay. *In fact a group of scientists did a study on the various compositions using that product, as part of the substrate, to examine the different burrow geometries as sub composition was changed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stugy (Nov 28, 2016)

Been looking at that for a very long time. Like I said though, I'm short on da dough!


----------



## bryverine (Nov 29, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Been looking at that for a very long time. Like I said though, I'm short on da dough!


So what kind of scorpion is it?

Assuming it's an arid species, the only issue I can think of is that coco fiber isn't  the best at holding shapes on its own when dry unless you really pack that sucker... for a tarantula that spins web, it's fine. I have a couple burrowers with very nice tunnels reinforced with web.

Also, it will tend to shrink as it dries if you pack it down.

If it's a tropical species, I assume coco sub is fine.


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 29, 2016)

$19.95 for Zoomed Cavern kit isn't expensive. 12 pounds of excavator clay mixed with 8 pounds sand and a little water will do two 2 1/2  aquariums or one 5 gallon. I bought 2 kits and one was enough for my needs. Took 3 days with a fan to help dry them out before adding the H. arizonensis. 
 I've had no luck with eco earth and sand mixtures for burrowing species. A topsoil and sand mixture is better for bonding together. But the event of a collapsed burrow may be of concern if the substrate is deep.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 29, 2016)

Dude I got $9 xD. And yes, it is an arid species. I think I'm gonna ask my parents for some excavator for christmas. Oh wait my birthday is on Friday (yay?).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Nov 29, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Dude I got $9 xD. And yes, it is an arid species. I think I'm gonna ask my parents for some excavator for christmas. Oh wait my birthday is on Friday (yay?).


Check out petsmart *right now*. excavator clay online is $7.99 with free shipping (or pickup in store). Boom!

One of those bags made a 5.5 gallon enclosure for me when I mixed with sand.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 29, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Check out petsmart *right now*. excavator clay online is $7.99 with free shipping (or pickup in store). Boom!
> 
> One of those bags made a 5.5 gallon enclosure for me when I mixed with sand.


 wow. Well thanks. At school now so I can't do much right at this moment Dx


----------



## Stugy (Nov 30, 2016)

ARGH. Excavator isn't in stock with any of my local PetSmarts and the website refuses to ship it to me! It keeps telling me to find a nearby PetSmart that has it in stock! There is only one that has it but I also want to get some cork bark that is also on sale but THAT is out of stock at the ONLY shop that has Excavator! PFFT. Since I barely have money I'm gonna have to pray that my mother will have mercy and take me to the nearby(not really, it's like 11 miles from my house but hey! It's there!) LLLReptile shop or help me out and let me get them online from LLLReptile! :/


----------

